# 1955 Black Phantom



## 2jakes (Jul 9, 2013)

Mike Wolfe @ American Pickers scores on a '55 Black Phantom ($150)



 


The bike is original &  complete with  mostly surface rust, not pitted or falling apart. 
Someone told me that the selling price is not realistic, that it's just for the show. I was curious
if this is the going price for such a bike in that condition.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 9, 2013)

well it's worth more for parts, but he's in business to make money. They drive a lot to buy what they buy. Gas, hotels, food, employees, rent, etc etc so I say they paid well considering. The guy took $150 without asking for more. He could have gone online and sold it here on the CABE, on ebay, craigslist, etc.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure...why not? Rack is toast, all rusty, just seat pan, wheels rust, Only things possibly decent are fender light and guard possibly.....frame looks ok?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 9, 2013)

I was thinking that going online the price would've been way more then $150.

Recently I saw online, the asking price of $125. for the power switch alone that goes 
to the Schwinn fender-light unit.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

2jakes said:


> I was thinking that going online the price would've been way more then $150.
> 
> Recently I saw online, the asking price of $125. for the power switch alone that goes
> to the Schwinn fender-light unit.




Not these recession days.... I couldn't sell this for $600.00!!!!
I have a couple of those switches I'd sell for 10% of that!  $125 for a stink'n switch...guy should be publically flogged....


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 9, 2013)

*bricycle ???*



bricycle said:


> Not these recession days.... I couldn't sell this for $600.00!!!!
> I have a couple of those switches I'd sell for 10% of that!  $125 for a stink'n switch...guy should be publically flogged....




Hey bri...did you change avatar image recently ???


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Hey bri...did you change avatar image recently ???




4-5 weeks ago I reck'n.....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 9, 2013)

*Pickers Pay*

You guys are aware that Mike & Frank get paid a lot of money per episode.
they are not out there "Just making a buck"
A friend of mine who works for the networks in the city ( NYC) told me a figure,
and it is very substanctial.
 After learning that I have a hard time watching them nickel and dimeing people
who could really use the money.


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

More power to those guys.Nobody has to sell to Mike and Frank.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 9, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> You guys are aware that Mike & Frank get paid a lot of money per episode.
> they are not out there "Just making a buck"
> A friend of mine who works for the networks in the city ( NYC) told me a figure,
> and it is very substanctial.
> ...




I kinda figured what you're saying is true.
As for the vendors...
I would hope that the publicity & having their business on the air across the country
would help somehow.

BTW:             Next time , check out the camera work on the show. 

Typical scene: Mike & Frank arriving at the front door for the first time.
                     The guys knock on the door.
Next scene:     The owner opens the door & you see Mike & Frank standing outside.
                      Remember this is the first time the guys have been here...
                      So who is doing the camera work from the inside of the house when
                     Mike & Frank tell us they have never been here before & don't know what
                      to expect !   Yeah...right !


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

2jakes said:


> I kinda figured what you're saying is true.
> As for the vendors...
> I would hope that the publicity & having their business on the air across the country
> would help somehow.
> ...




It's all done with smoke and mirrors......ha.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 9, 2013)

Trudy and I did a "reality show" with our son. It's called "Parental Control" and it's on

MTV. I can tell you first hand, NOTHING about "reality" TV is reality. It's ALL scripted

and while we didn't exactly get paid like a "Friends" cast member, it wasn't horrible.


----------



## spoker (Jul 10, 2013)

*show*

its just entertainment,if sometimes reality gets in the way oh well


----------



## wspeid (Jul 10, 2013)

I paid $125 for mine in about the same condition at a local thrift shop.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2013)

wspeid said:


> I paid $125 for mine in about the same condition at a local thrift shop.




...there you go.   Pre-recession real nice ones were going for $2k, now lucky to get $1000 or so.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 11, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> You guys are aware that Mike & Frank get paid a lot of money per episode.
> they are not out there "Just making a buck"
> A friend of mine who works for the networks in the city ( NYC) told me a figure,
> and it is very substanctial.
> ...




I hope they're both making a pile-o-money.  As for the stuff they buy, I always thought they overpaid for most of the junk they bought.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 11, 2013)

Does Mikes phantom have a skippy on it?.. Baahaa haa... Oh me
I noticed it had the rare two hole Shorty rack... One year only dealer equipped mail in cracker jack promo


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 12, 2013)

I bet they get $200,000 per show, plus $$$$ for re-runs. so what? they had an idea, they ran with it, they got on TV, good for them! This is a America. If one works hard they get the reward. God bless them!
 Yes, there are many items they pay wayyyy more for than I would! And sometimes they give things to museums. They are fun to watch. Mike is really funny. 
 As for the price of nice phantoms I know for a fact they still sell for around $2,000. But they must be very nice Original paint bikes. They may not sell super fast, but they sell.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2013)

*Just missed one!!*

A few weeks ago I went onto Craigslist here on Long Island and saw a 1955 Black Phantom for sale that had been listed a few hours earlier, missing only the seat. It was in _reall_y nice condition...an easy detailing/grease job as it had light rust on it. Price? $250!!!!!
No, it wasn't a reproduction model. It was the real deal. I couldn't email him back fast enough, but of course someone had already emailed him and bought it. He told me "I wish I had ten more it sold so fast". I didn't have the heart to tell him he what he could have sold it for...


----------

